# Walk issues



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Hi again, 
I posted a couple of weeks ago about how I was struggling to teach Liesel to walk to heel, and how it always seemed to get twice as worse once we started heading home. I presumed it was because she knew the way home, and I haven't really resolved it - though to be fair I haven't been trying much, we've been home in the Shetland Isles for Christmas and she's been having more off lead walks than on lead.

She's 14 weeks now, and we've found now that she's doing it when OFF lead - as soon as we turn around to walk back to the car, she'll run much further ahead than what she usually does, checking back occasionally and whining at us for us to speed up... At first we thought it was just because the weather's been so bad here - we've had amazing wind that nearly blows her off her feet and she hated it, the whining would start pretty early on in the walk and sometimes it would turn to howling...
But today it was perfect weather and her behaviour was much the same - the whining was much LESS, and it only started once we'd turned back and were halfway back to the car, but still. 
I've tried varying the lengths of our walks in case it's too much for her, but I don't think that's it, she always reacts the same way. She seemed so happy on the walk itself, I don't get why she's always so desperate to get home!
Any insight would be much appreciated - hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Claire,
I hope you had a lovely Christmas with your family?
Sorry to hear the Liesel isn't enjoying her walks.
I would say that she's still very young, so don't worry that she's not perfect on the lead,it takes time and patience.
Re- running home- it sounds like she's either had enough of walking and/or she's getting a bit cold and that's probably why she wants to get back in the car. Does she have a coat?
Let me know when you get back to Cardiff and we can meet for a walk? 
Did her breeder give you advice on how much exercise she should have at this age? They get tired very quickly when they're so young.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

There is something not right about a pup howling on a walk.

I'm not there to see the behaviour, so cannot determine the cause, but to me, that is a warning sign that she is not comfortable. Be it a fear of something, be it cold (Which I doubt, I walk mine in temps as low as -6c and they don't care...often they still swim??) or something else.

Perhaps enlist some assistance from a good trainer or behaviourist before it effects her permanently??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Let her pull on a harness. The more she pulls the better the workout. You are lucky.

Do not say anything, let the dog so as it wants but,the moment the dog steps into heel (by chance) and makes eye contact with you, mark that moment with "YES" and immediately treat. Pretty soon the puppy will learn, she receives rewards only beside you and preferably looking up at you.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Claire,

I think the reason Liesel is whining, because she is cold and uncomfortable (she is still a baby).

We had a few cold days with morning temperatures around 25-28F, as soon as the dogs get get outside, Max starts shaking so hard, it looks like somebody is trying to electrocute him! 
Skyy on other hand does not show any signs of distress. 

After we start moving, everything is fine. Both of our dogs have coats, but so far we did not use them.

Try to put a coat on Liesel and see if it will make a difference.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with Skymax - a lot of vizslas feel the cold and especially if they get wet. My wirehaired boy used to shiver in May when he was four months old. When they are very young they have very little body fat to keep them warm. 

Think about getting an equifleece, she can wear it inside or outdoors and they really keep them warm. If she gets wet they wick away the damp leaving you with a nice dry dog. I bought one for Boris at 4/5 months that lasted till he was about 8/9 months and then River (in Cardiff) bought it off me. Actually you could try PMing her and see if her girl has grown out of it by now???

The tankies are brilliant - here is the website link

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And after you have assessed and implemented the advice you have already received...

You might try planning some of your walks in a loop instead of a return back along the same route.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I did put a coat on her one day and the whining was much the same, or at least I thought - when the whining turned into howling, that was just on the day(s) that the wind was really bad, so I'm pretty sure it was the wind she didn't like. Understandably!
On normal weather days (it's QUITE cold but I find it hard to believe she's uncomfortably so, particularly since she's happy as larry right up until she realises we're on the way home) the whining is only slight, and usually it increases the closer we get to the car. To me, it just seems like she's impatient to get back.

I'll put her coat on her for our next few walks, since so many of you have suggested it, and see if I notice a difference. I'll also probably try to make a habit of looping around so she doesn't realise we're heading back until we're nearly there. This is what we did yesterday - but she still had a good 5-10 minutes of running ahead and occasionally whining... she's smart, it wasn't even the same route but she knew we were approaching the car!
Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh, and as I said I have tried varying the duration of the walks (at least ON lead) and didn't notice a difference with the pulling. Even a 5 minute stroll around the neighbourhood will end with her dragging me (or trying to drag me) to our front door. If I keep changing direction it feels like we'll literally never get home, because the minute I turn back the pulling will start again, with just as much enthusiasm!! Stopping dead and waiting for her to settle back into heel just makes her whine and whine until it escalates into howling... I only tried that once!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Claire, I hate to say this but I have been taking my boy to training classes for 9 months. He walks to heel off the lead beautifully. However, if I put him of the lead out walking, I have a different dog on the end of the lead - seems he should be pulling a sledge.

there are loads of thread on this forum about this very problem and your pup is very young. I think most people will tell you that it can take quite a lot of training to get a Vizsla to walk nicely on a lead without pulling. 

Maybe by this time next year mine will be healing on the lead as well as he does off.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter used to do this and whenever he pulled I walk backwards. Stopping still made him whine louder and and jump forwards. Walking backwards makes them realise that if they don't do as you want it gets them nowhere but because you're still moving they don't focus on the pulling and whining. I also taught Baxter the word 'quiet' and he also understands ' nicely'. So when he got excited and whined near home I made him sit be quiet and then gave him a treat. If he started pulling and jumping I'd say nicely and then made him sit and gave a treat. It has worked for us and now walks with a loose lead.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

BaxtersMum that makes a lot of sense, thanks - we'll definitely try it!


----------

